# Chicken w/ Rice



## IRONFIST (Sep 8, 2014)

*Chicken w/ Rice ~ fresh Green Beans w/ Ginger and Onions*

Ingredients:
2-3 tbsp Canola oil
3/4 lb fresh Green Beans (cut to 1" pieces)
1 small yellow Onion
1 ounce fresh Ginger (cut into match sticks)
1 lg Garlic clove (sliced thin)
2 tbsp Soy Sauce (low sodium)
1 tbsp Sugar
1 tsp Sesame oil
1 pinch Black Pepper
1 scoop Synthepure

*STEP #1:*
Heat wok or large fry pan for 90 seconds ~ add oil
*
Step #2:*
Add beans, onions, ginger to hot oil. Let cook even spaced fro 90 seconds ~ add carlic and book for 90 seconds.

*Step #3:*
Mix Soy sauce, sugar, 1 scoop Synthepure together ~ Pour into pan and turn off heat and toss.

*STEP #4:*
Take 8oz Chicken that was already baked or grilled and slice into strips ~ toss with vegetables and place over Rice.


----------



## xman78 (Nov 1, 2017)

.


----------

